# Delay when selecting recording



## gp56 (Jun 26, 2002)

Just noticed this tonight, when I select a folder in my shows it takes close to 5 seconds before it goes into the folder. Once in the folder and I select the recording it plays immediately. Never experienced this delay before. My Roamio Pro is not having this delay when I access the recordings on that device from my Edge. I have tried rebooting, but no change. Any ideas?

Edit: checked this morning and everything seems to be normal again.


----------

